
Smart Profiles of Blockchains in Healthcare - bitsapphire
https://bitsapphire.com/smart-profiles-of-blockchains-in-healthcare/
======
Pineapple_Defic
Interesting article I think Blockchain technology should really be more looked
into as I believe it could help us improve in multiple industries. In fact I
was shocked when I saw that europe might want to try and ban blockchain
[https://news.bitcoin.com/europe-power-ban-
blockchain/](https://news.bitcoin.com/europe-power-ban-blockchain/)

